# What's the best rod/reel bait for catfish



## gurnt199 (Feb 15, 2005)

What is the best catfish bait(s) to use when fishing a rod and reel. What is the best way to rig. Taking the kids out and what them to catch fish. Thanks for the help


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

strike kings dynamite,several flavors exelent results!


----------



## bluzbuster (Mar 3, 2005)

for prepared bait, lotsa folks are singing the praises of "sure shot" punch bait ... never tried it myself but i plan to next week ... i ain't much for prepared bait at all but if this is half as good as they say it will be worth a try

i mostly like shad ... if i can't get shad i use buffalo or carp fillets, fun to catch & good bait ... hit the buffalo/carp tween the eyes with a hammer ... take a large kitchen spoon & knock the scales off ... leave the skin on (stays on the hook better) & fillet no more than a half inch thick (if too thick your hook will too covered) off each side ... cut up into bait size pieces

if fishing in a spot where hang ups are not frequent use a carolina rig ... other wise use a 3 way rig & tie your sinker on with light line, that way when you get hung all you lose is the sinker


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

DK's or Sure Shot punchbait, shad, carp/buffalo, beef liver. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*catfish*

Try one of everything and see what they are biting on.Off the bank worms work great. Stink bait and chum.
LOL
Terry


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If I can't get fresh cut bait, I am not going to fish for big fish. For pan fryin' size cats, I've used about anything and everything I can think of and have caught fish on just about anything that has oil in it... bacon, hotdogs, shrimp, livers, gizzards, hearts (blood being the key here instead of oil). I've had catfish hit plastic worms while I was fishing for striped bass. Nightcrawlers are great bait too... Cut shad has to be my favorite.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

_I have found that when fishing in some rivers of central Texas, you cannot beat Hellgramites for rod and reel or trotline._


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

copperhead said:


> _I have found that when fishing in some rivers of central Texas, you cannot beat Hellgramites for rod and reel or trotline._


I know what they are, but, where do you get them?


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

*hellgramites*

_There are several ways to locate them. Since I'm familiar with fishing in the Colorado and Llano rivers, you can locate Hellgramites by looking under rocks on the river bank that has alot of moisture. The other way is for yourself and another person, preferably 3 people, to take a minnow seine, get into a fast current, two people hold the seine while the third person turns rocks over up stream approx 10 ft above the seine and turns rocks over. the hellgramites will then wash into the seine._


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

thanks


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

What are hellgramites? Any pics of them to show?


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

The hellgramite is a larvae of the Dobson Fly. When in this stage they are anywhere from 1 to 4 in long. They are worm like and have 6 legs with a strong set of pincers, they can draw blood. But what makes them so good as bait is they are naturally occurring and and they are like leather. I've caught several channels on on hellgramite. they range in color of dark brown to rust.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Hellgramite*

Here's a pic for ya........


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Best Rod and Reel Bait For Channels - Sure Shot Punch Bait
Best Rod and Reel Bait for Blue Cat - Shad
Best Rod and Reel Bait For Yellow Cat - Perch or Brim\

www.txcatfishguide.com


----------

